# il matrimonio come...



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Che ne pensate?

*IL MATRIMONIO COME SALVEZZA *


….Il matrimonio moderno è soprattutto un'istituzione di salvezza e non di benessere. Ma gli psicologi, i consulenti matrimoniali, gli psichiatri ecc. continuano a ripetere che soltanto i matrimoni felici sono buoni matrimoni, ovvero che i matrimoni dovrebbero essere felici. In verità ogni percorso di salvezza passa anche per l'inferno. La felicità, nel modo in cui viene proposta ai coniugi d'oggi, rientra nella sfera del benessere e non in quella della salvezza. Il matrimonio è un'istituzione volta prima di tutto alla salvezza, per questo è così pieno di alti e di bassi; è fatto di sacrifici, di gioie e di dolori. Ciascun partner, ad esempio, prima o poi è destinato a scontrarsi con il lato psicopatico dell'altro, vale a dire con quel lato del suo carattere che non è modificabile e che tuttavia ha conseguenze dolorose per entrambi. Affinché il matrimonio non vada in pezzi, uno dei due partner deve arrendersi, e generalmente è proprio quello che nella relazione si dimostra meno psicopatico. Se uno dei due è emotivamente freddo, all'altro non resta che dimostrare in continuazione sentimenti d'amore, anche quando la reazione del partner è debole e spesso inadeguata. Tutti i buoni consigli che si danno alle mogli o ai mariti, del genere: “Questo non và bene, è intollerabile, una moglie/un marito non può lasciarsi trattare così”, sono perciò sbagliati e dannosi.
Un matrimonio funziona soltanto quando si riesce a tollerare proprio ciò che altrimenti sarebbe per noi intollerabile. E' logorandosi e smarrendosi che si impara a conoscere se stessi, Dio e il mondo. Come ogni percorso di salvezza, anche quello del matrimonio è duro e faticoso. Uno scrittore che crea opere di valore non vuole essere felice, vuole essere creativo. In questo senso raramente i coniugi riescono a portare avanti un matrimonio felice e armonioso come il tipo di matrimonio al quale, mistificando, gli psicologi vorrebbero far loro credere.
Il terrorismo legato all'immagine del ‘matrimonio felice' procura notevoli danni.
*A.Guggenbuhl-Craig – Il matrimonio. Vivi o morti, Moretti e Vitale, Bergamo.*


Pubblicato da Dott. Roberto Cavaliere a 13.44 0 commenti   
Etichette: matrimonio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

Verissimo.
Se quel che interessa è la salvezza del matrimonio in sè o del coniuge psicopatico.
Sono di altra opinione.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> Se quel che interessa è la salvezza del matrimonio in sè o del coniuge psicopatico.
> Sono di altra opinione.


 
Cioè? Di quale opinione?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Cioè? Di quale opinione?


Che non ha senso salvare il matrimonio in sè.
Quel testo apparentemente a difesa dell'istituzione riprende le critiche che le sono state fatte.


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Che ne pensate?
> 
> *IL MATRIMONIO COME SALVEZZA *
> 
> ...


Io sono d'accordo al 99,9%. La parola "psicopatico" mi sembra un po' esagerata nel contesto di un matrimonio tra persone psicologicamente "normali" ma credo che sia usata per rendere l'idea.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo al 99,9%. La parola "psicopatico" mi sembra un po' esagerata nel contesto di un matrimonio tra persone psicologicamente "normali" ma credo che sia usata per rendere l'idea.


Tutti abbiamo le nostre psico. Infatti siamo bravissimi a celarle che so con la fidanzata o con l'amante. Ma nel matrimonio saltano fuori da tutti i cantoni.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che non ha senso salvare il matrimonio in sè.
> Quel testo apparentemente a difesa dell'istituzione riprende le critiche che le sono state fatte.


Beh se hai dei figli...può avere un senso grande no? Cioè imporsi di permettere loro di vivere in un ambiente sano.


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Beh se hai dei figli...può avere un senso grande no? Cioè imporsi di permettere loro di vivere in un ambiente sano.


 
sano????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   dove due stanno insime fingendo di amarsi mentre vorrebbero scannarsi??


----------



## Old dolorante (29 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sano????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è proprio quello che mi sta chiedendo disperatamente mia moglie; non che noi ci si voglia scannare, non al momento almeno; dopo 20 anni di relazione la stima ed il rispetto per la persona passa sopra ogni cosa.
fatto sta che l'idea di convivere da separati in casa per il bene del bimbo proprio non riesco a digerirla.


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> è proprio quello che mi sta chiedendo disperatamente mia moglie; non che noi ci si voglia scannare, non al momento almeno; dopo 20 anni di relazione la stima ed il rispetto per la persona passa sopra ogni cosa.
> fatto sta che l'idea di convivere da separati in casa per il bene del bimbo proprio non riesco a digerirla.


 
bhè 20 anni sono 20 anni, mica cotiche 
se te lo chiede disperatamente forse c'è di più che il pensiero per il bimbo. no?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sano????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


????? Cosa c'entra l'amore con l'andar d'accordo? Forse ho delle marce in più perchè sono vissuto 5 anni in collegio. 
Posso amarti alla follia e litigare con te da mane a sera...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> ????? Cosa c'entra l'amore con l'andar d'accordo? Forse ho delle marce in più perchè sono vissuto 5 anni in collegio.
> * Posso amarti alla follia e litigare con te da mane a sera*...


anch'io


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io


Non siamo fatti per convivere allora...però dai...Asu...un pomeriggio al mese...possiamo anche reggerci...non trovi? E magari lo facciamo...in mezzo a mille recriminazioni e insulti...

Asu..." Ma come baci...ti pare questa la maniera di baciarmi?"...
Maledetta...hai il pepe sulla lingua...

Speta che sopra il preservativo metto un po' di tabasco...e vedi come si mette...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Non siamo fatti per convivere allora...però dai...Asu...un pomeriggio al mese...possiamo anche reggerci...non trovi? E magari lo facciamo...in mezzo a mille recriminazioni e insulti...
> 
> Asu..." Ma come baci...ti pare questa la maniera di baciarmi?"...
> Maledetta...hai il pepe sulla lingua...
> ...

























ti vien speso fora el veneto..sarai mica linda eh??


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti vien speso fora el veneto..sarai mica linda eh??


Linda...lovelace???
eheheheehehe...averne...averne...di donne come Linda


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Linda...lovelace???
> eheheheehehe...averne...averne...di donne come Linda



Quell'altra Linda...


View attachment 3288


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quell'altra Linda...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288


Pfui...quella lì...si è ridotta così...solo per avermi detto stronzo...le ho alitato in faccia...e guarda...come si è ridotta...


----------



## Old docu (2 Agosto 2009)

i miei si sono separati dopo 33 anni ...

la mia girl mi ha mollato dopo 8 anni ...

da allora il matrimonio per me è come un taboo


----------



## Old lordpinceton (2 Agosto 2009)

docu ha detto:


> i miei si sono separati dopo 33 anni ...
> 
> la mia girl mi ha mollato dopo 8 anni ...
> 
> da allora il matrimonio per me è come un taboo


Ma potresti raccontare la tua storia in confessionale, mi raccomando senza provocare, senza usare parolacce, ma con un certo stile...non ti preoccupare sei tra amici...( lo spero)...


----------



## Bruja (3 Agosto 2009)

*....*

... bastano le semplici psicosi giornaliere per spiegare questi fatti "matrimoniali".
Quando si subisce uno stress esistenziale nel rapporto di coppia la "psicosi" può restare latente a lungo, fino alla sopportabilità di una delle due parti, ma é chiaro che se il livello arriva all'acme ed alla rottura,allora la psicosi può portare allo strappo dalla realtà ed a un malessere che può sfociare nella fuga allucinatoria. 
Questa é la patologia, la psicosi conclamata, ma prima di questo stadio ci sono tante piccole "stazioni intermedie"... una é voler credere, vedere o percepire che le cose possano cambiare e che noi possiamo favorore questo processo quando é evidente, chiaro e lampante che non cambieranno o peggio potranno solo deteriorarsi.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... bastano le semplici psicosi giornaliere per spiegare questi fatti "matrimoniali".
> Quando si subisce uno stress esistenziale nel rapporto di coppia la "psicosi" può restare latente a lungo, fino alla sopportabilità di una delle due parti, ma é chiaro che se il livello arriva all'acme ed alla rottura,allora la psicosi può portare allo strappo dalla realtà ed a un malessere che può sfociare nella fuga allucinatoria.
> Questa é la patologia, la psicosi conclamata, ma prima di questo stadio ci sono tante piccole "stazioni intermedie"... una é voler credere, vedere o percepire che le cose possano cambiare e che noi possiamo favorire questo processo quando é evidente, chiaro e lampante che non cambieranno o peggio potranno solo deteriorarsi.
> Bruja


----------



## Bruja (3 Agosto 2009)

*Persa*

.





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


Concordo con le faccine ma l'ultima può riguardare l'argomento ... a scanso di equivoci considero il tuo  un caso "felicemente" risolto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> .
> 
> Concordo con le faccine ma l'ultima può riguardare l'argomento ... a scanso di equivoci considero il tuo un caso "felicemente" risolto!
> 
> ...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (8 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che non ha senso salvare il matrimonio in sè.


Concordo.
Però (e parlo per esperienza) spesso, in preda al caos generale e agli eventi (abbastanza ovvi considerato il forum nel quale stiamo scrivendo) non si riesce a capire quanto peso abbia la voglia di salvare il matrimonio in sè, in un tentativo di ricostruzione.
Viviamo in un paese dove la pressione della chiesa e della "morale cattolica" (non me ne voglia nessuno, non è un intervento provocatorio, è una semplice considerazione personale) è molto forte e dove il senso di fallimento per un matrimonio che finisce è molto più opprimente rispetto ad altri paesi che non ne sono così condizionati.
Questo può contribuire ad aumentare i dubbi ed il senso generale di confusione sulla decisione più giusta da prendere.

Inoltre: Chi sceglie di separarsi in un paesino (e ari-parlo per esperienza) la vive molto diversamente da chi sceglie di farlo in una grande città, per tutto il corollario del pettegolezzo da bar che gli si avvinghierà contro come l'edera su un muro umido.
Siccome la questione in sè non era abbastanza penosa, aggiungiamoci pure i commenti dei vicini di casa, i conoscenti che domandano e riportano fatti non richiesti, la pallina beige che passando di bocca in bocca diventa un dirigibile fucsia, ecc ecc...

Sembrano piccolezze, ma possono costituire un motivo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Però (e parlo per esperienza) spesso, in preda al caos generale e agli eventi (abbastanza ovvi considerato il forum nel quale stiamo scrivendo) non si riesce a capire quanto peso abbia la voglia di salvare il matrimonio in sè, in un tentativo di ricostruzione.
> Viviamo in un paese dove la pressione della chiesa e della "morale cattolica" (non me ne voglia nessuno, non è un intervento provocatorio, è una semplice considerazione personale) è molto forte e dove il senso di fallimento per un matrimonio che finisce è molto più opprimente rispetto ad altri paesi che non ne sono così condizionati.
> Questo può contribuire ad aumentare i dubbi ed il senso generale di confusione sulla decisione più giusta da prendere.
> ...


La formazione culturale in senso lato ha senz'altro un peso rilevante.
Non credo che a molti interessi molto l'opinione di Bagnasco, ma certamente si è condizionati dalla propria idea interna di famiglia.
Infatti quel che non perndonerò mai alla buonanima è aver distrutto la famiglia. Perché per me, mi son resa conto, era un valore in sè.
Mi è estraneo invece, ora, il senso di fallimento personale. All'inizio sì l'avevo, ma mi sentivo cretina per non aver capito e imbecille per aver scelto lui.
Credo che la mia salvezza sia stata la mia impulsività.
Poi, quando ho cercato ragioni e modi per ricostruire, sono uscite cose da telenovela che hanno reso impossibile lasciare alcuna apertura.
Capisco i problemi di un piccolo centro.
Immagino che i vicini sparlino, ma non mi frega nulla. Le persone che frequentavo e che frequento invece non costituiscono alcun problema perché ho raccontato tutto io per prima: non hanno gran che da dire che non sia già stato detto da me.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Però (e parlo per esperienza) spesso, in preda al caos generale e agli eventi (abbastanza ovvi considerato il forum nel quale stiamo scrivendo) non si riesce a capire quanto peso abbia la voglia di salvare il matrimonio in sè, in un tentativo di ricostruzione.
> Viviamo in un paese dove la pressione della chiesa e della "morale cattolica" (non me ne voglia nessuno, non è un intervento provocatorio, è una semplice considerazione personale) è molto forte e dove il senso di fallimento per un matrimonio che finisce è molto più opprimente rispetto ad altri paesi che non ne sono così condizionati.
> Questo può contribuire ad aumentare i dubbi ed il senso generale di confusione sulla decisione più giusta da prendere.
> ...


Hai ragione...non a caso...io prima di prendere certe iniziative vedo di analizzare la situazione a 360 gradi...e se stavolta riesco nel colpaccio che ho in mente...so che ancora una volta l'asso piglia tutto...guai non avere in mano quell'asso. Vorrei aggiungere che le megere di paese danno sempre la stessa versione: colpa di lei, che aveva un altro. 
Ma abbastanza stranamente chi giudica...è perchè ha solo una facciata perbenista da salvare...

Ieri sera ho fatto un giretto in auto con mia moglie...dice che mi lascerà andare per la mia strada...se è ciò che desidero.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... bastano le semplici psicosi giornaliere per spiegare questi fatti "matrimoniali".
> Quando si subisce uno stress esistenziale nel rapporto di coppia la "psicosi" può restare latente a lungo, fino alla sopportabilità di una delle due parti, ma é chiaro che se il livello arriva all'acme ed alla rottura,allora la psicosi può portare allo strappo dalla realtà ed a un malessere che può sfociare nella fuga allucinatoria.
> Questa é la patologia, la psicosi conclamata, ma prima di questo stadio ci sono tante piccole "stazioni intermedie"... una é voler credere, vedere o percepire che le cose possano cambiare e che noi possiamo favorore questo processo quando é evidente, chiaro e lampante che non cambieranno o peggio potranno solo deteriorarsi.
> Bruja


Psicosi o nevrosi? Comunque io ammetto di aver fatto tutto quanto era in mio potere. Tutto è stato sacrificato pur di andare d'accordo. Il risultato è stato quello di due esistenze parallele, che si intersecano in certi punti. Per me è inaccettabile che l'altro condizioni la mia vita. Poi sono sempre stato il primo ad ammettere che non è facile andare d'accordo con me. 

Ma ripeto: quel: tentiamo di cambiare le cose tra di noi, per me è pura utopia. Si investono sforzi immani per non ottenere niente.

è più difficile accettare l'altro "come è" che non tentare di cambiarlo. 

Penso che tanti guai nascano dal barare in partenza. Apparire in un modo e poi essere dentro il matrimonio in un altro. 

Ho avuto una grande fortuna nella vita. Lei prima di sposarmi ha fatto un viaggio. In treno c'erano due ragazze ( che Dio le benedica), che mi conoscevano bene, e che non sapendo che lei era la mia futura sposa, le hanno dipinto per bene il personaggio.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Agosto 2009)

E mentre vado considerando il mio matrimonio come un mezzo che mi ha permesso di fare certe cose e realizzarne altre, leggo rabbrividito sul giornale del tipo di Varese. Sterminata una famiglia. Solo perchè lei ha chiesto la separazione, solo perchè lui ha perso il lavoro. Incredibile.


----------



## Bruja (8 Agosto 2009)

*............*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> E mentre vado considerando il mio matrimonio come un mezzo che mi ha permesso di fare certe cose e realizzarne altre, leggo rabbrividito sul giornale del tipo di Varese. Sterminata una famiglia. Solo perchè lei ha chiesto la separazione, solo perchè lui ha perso il lavoro. Incredibile.


Non so' cosa dicano i giornali ma non é solo per questo, .... questo é stato il fatto finale scatenante  la follia omicida e suicida.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (8 Agosto 2009)

*lordprinceton*

.





lordpinceton ha detto:


> Psicosi o nevrosi? Le nevrosi in vari modi ed entità sono diffusissime, direi quasi nella "norma esistenziale", o almeno questo dicono psicologi e spichiatri Comunque io ammetto di aver fatto tutto quanto era in mio potere. Tutto è stato sacrificato pur di andare d'accordo. Il risultato è stato quello di due esistenze parallele, che si intersecano in certi punti.Insomma il tuo equilibrio fra quello che sopporti e quello che ti permette di sopportare... Per me è inaccettabile che l'altro condizioni la mia vita.Capisco il concetto ma é anche vero che quando ci si mette in coppia si sa bene che si affronta l'unione di "due libertà individuali" che debbono mediarsi a vicenda... Poi sono sempre stato il primo ad ammettere che non è facile andare d'accordo con me. Questo aggiunge solo difficoltà alle difficoltà di cercare il minimo denominatore comune di aopportazione e benessere.
> 
> Ma ripeto: quel: tentiamo di cambiare le cose tra di noi, per me è pura utopia. Si investono sforzi immani per non ottenere niente.Questo é giusto, se mai lo si é fatto quello che conta é conoscersi, anzi ri-conoscersi dopo una defezione e decidere su cosa fondare i proprio pilastri per costruire ex novo.
> 
> ...


Allora non hai problemi, lei sa chi e come sei e ti ha accettato per quel che vali e non per quello che potresti eventualmente spenderti (e sia detto con la massima bonarietà).
Bruja


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> .Allora non hai problemi, lei sa chi e come sei e ti ha accettato per quel che vali e non per quello che potresti eventualmente spenderti (e sia detto con la massima bonarietà).
> Bruja


Cavoli adesso capisco perchè quando ero giovane le mie storie duravano così poco...poi casca la maschera...e salta fuori il vero io. Ma ammetto so che esiste una sola donna in tutta la mia vita a cui io abbia concesso di vedermi realmente come sono...e non è certo mia moglie...nel matrimonio dunque...sono stato un colossale fake!!! Per lo meno mi sono sforzato di essere ciò che lei si aspettava che fossi...robe da matti...
Ben dai ok...a me è toccata così!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (8 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poi, quando ho cercato ragioni e modi per ricostruire, sono uscite cose da telenovela che hanno reso impossibile lasciare alcuna apertura.
> .


Idem.
Non ricordo se ve lo avevo già scritto, ma ho appeso una calamita sul frigo che dice "Sarebbe molto divertente se tutto ciò non stesse capitando a me"


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Idem.
> Non ricordo se ve lo avevo già scritto, ma ho appeso una calamita sul frigo che dice "Sarebbe molto divertente se tutto ciò non stesse capitando a me"


Quando il palco casca...noi uomini tentiamo sempre di arrampicarci sugli specchi...capisco benissimo...altro motivo per cui ho silurato l'amante. Non sono capace di arrampicarmi sugli specchi...anzi sono sempre accusato di non essere capace di indorare le pillole...


----------



## Bruja (8 Agosto 2009)

*........*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Cavoli adesso capisco perchè quando ero giovane le mie storie duravano così poco...poi casca la maschera...e salta fuori il vero io. Ma ammetto so che esiste una sola donna in tutta la mia vita a cui io abbia concesso di vedermi realmente come sono...e non è certo mia moglie...nel matrimonio dunque...sono stato un colossale fake!!! Per lo meno mi sono sforzato di essere ciò che lei si aspettava che fossi...robe da matti...
> Ben dai ok...a me è toccata così!!


 
Qualunque sforzo, se fatto in buonafede, merita considerazione.
Hai mai pensato di parlare a tua moglie proprio di questa tua maschera... spesso quello che più ci isola non é l'incomprensione o le defezioni ma il dialogo non chiaro, aperto, e soprattutto a mani tese...
In te c'é qualche spavalderia che denuncia un animo affettuoso, correggo bisognoso di cure affettuose...
Vabbeh... mi fermo prima di fare la fine della "pissicologa de noantri"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Qualunque sforzo, se fatto in buonafede, merita considerazione.
> Hai mai pensato di parlare a tua moglie proprio di questa tua maschera... spesso quello che più ci isola non é l'incomprensione o le defezioni ma il dialogo non chiaro, aperto, e soprattutto a mani tese...
> In te c'é qualche spavalderia che denuncia un animo affettuoso, correggo bisognoso di cure affettuose...
> Vabbeh... mi fermo prima di fare la fine della "pissicologa de noantri"...
> ...


Ben se devo essere sincero, ho provato su consiglio del mio amore, di togliere un attimo le mie mentite spoglie. E' stato un completo disastro, la moglie si è spaventata da morire e ha tremato. SOno iniziati subito i litigi e le discussioni. Dici bene IL DIALOGO...io mi sono ritrovato con un lungo MONOLOGO. Ho chiuso di nuovo quei portoni, blindato le serrature e amen. 
Certo che ho un animo affettuoso...
Certo che sono sempre bisognoso di conferme...
Sei molto introspettiva...mi piace.


----------



## Bruja (9 Agosto 2009)

*????*

.





lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ben se devo essere sincero, ho provato su consiglio del mio amore, di togliere un attimo le mie mentite spoglie.Ti sei chiesto perché il tuo amore ti ha dato questo consiglio?
> E' stato un completo disastro, la moglie si è spaventata da morire e ha tremato.Questa prtima fase é normale in chi ha diverso modo di rapportarsi, rammenta che hai aperto una diga... SOno iniziati subito i litigi e le discussioni. Dici bene IL DIALOGO...io mi sono ritrovato con un lungo MONOLOGO.Sei certo che fosse trascorso il tempo giusto per le risposte? Ho chiuso di nuovo quei portoni, blindato le serrature e amen. Forse hai deciso che sia meno faticoso rialzare la diga che indirizzare il flusso della corrente... non so che dire, mi auguro che non sia il timore di affrontare la buriana ad aver impedito un nuovo modo di confrontarsi con tua moglie. Comunque, in ogni frangente fatti sempre questa domanda, quale motivo ha questa persona per comportarsi così, specie se non é un modo standard e caratteriale che usa con chiunque... e non parlo solo per tua moglie ma a tutto campo.
> Ho imparato a mie spese che nulla travia il nostro giudizio come una bella vescica di ego gonfia di lusinghe... e perdona l'esempio figurativo pesante.
> Certo che ho un animo affettuoso...
> ...


A volte capita che le stesse frasi, dette da due persone diverse con tono differente, possano essere seppure analoghe assai differenziate nel significato percepito... 
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> .
> 
> A volte capita che le stesse frasi, dette da due persone diverse con tono differente, possano essere seppure analoghe assai differenziate nel significato percepito...
> Bruja


 Bruja santa subito!


----------



## Bruja (9 Agosto 2009)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bruja santa subito!


Senti cara mi pare che gli altari siano affollati ultimamente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , dici che fa brutto se vado a fare l'eremita? 
E' vero che pensavo anche alla stilita ma l'alta quota poteva sembrare sintomo di superbia... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti cara mi pare che gli altari siano affollati ultimamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ad onorem santa ...poi basta che ti salvi da lord...


----------



## Bruja (9 Agosto 2009)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ad onorem santa ...poi basta che ti salvi da lord...


Ave Persa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> .
> 
> A volte capita che le stesse frasi, dette da due persone diverse con tono differente, possano essere seppure analoghe assai differenziate nel significato percepito...
> Bruja


Penso che lei mi abbia dato quel consiglio perchè a lei le cose sono andate molto male. Forse perchè voleva che io realizzassi quell'ideale di coppia che lei nel suo matrimonio, ha provato a realizzare a più riprese. Io sono dell'idea che se manca la materia prima non fai niente. Mai visto fare muri con la farina, anzichè il cemento. 
Ho tutto l'interesse invece a far andare le cose in una direzione a scapito di un 'altra.
Ok sull'ego ipertrofico...ammetto...che il mio peggior difetto sia la presunzione.
Per il resto io non ho tempo. Non ho pazienza. Viaggio sempre con l'accetta in mano, e taglio nei rapporti così. 
Se ti faccio una domanda e non rispondi, non ci sarà più forza al mondo capace di fare in modo che io torni a domandarti una cosa. Ti arrangi.

Ma porca miseria! Sono stanco! Ho passato la vita ad adeguarmi alle aspettative degli altri. Mai visto una persona fare altrettanto con me.
Ergo?


----------



## Cat (9 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Penso che lei mi abbia dato quel consiglio perchè a lei le cose sono andate molto male. Forse perchè voleva che io realizzassi quell'ideale di coppia che lei nel suo matrimonio, ha provato a realizzare a più riprese. Io sono dell'idea che se manca la materia prima non fai niente. Mai visto fare muri con la farina, anzichè il cemento.
> Ho tutto l'interesse invece a far andare le cose in una direzione a scapito di un 'altra.
> Ok sull'ego ipertrofico...ammetto...che il mio peggior difetto sia la presunzione.
> Per il resto io non ho tempo. Non ho pazienza. Viaggio sempre con l'accetta in mano, e taglio nei rapporti così.
> ...


 
Il tuo amore, come tu la nomini, è libera? hai pensato di lasciare la moglie visto il rapporto compromesso e iniziare una nuova vita con lei....magari a suon di pianoforte.....


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> .
> 
> A volte capita che le stesse frasi, dette da due persone diverse con tono differente, possano essere seppure analoghe assai differenziate nel significato percepito...
> Bruja





cat. ha detto:


> Il tuo amore, come tu la nomini, è libera? hai pensato di lasciare la moglie visto il rapporto compromesso e iniziare una nuova vita con lei....magari a suon di pianoforte.....


Ciao cat! Sai meglio di me, che le vite nuove non esistono. Esistono solo illusioni. La vita di ciascuno di noi è quella che è. Ok? Io le ho solo detto, quando tu, sarai libera e felice, realizzata e senza problemi, ci sederemo ad un tavolo e parleremo a 4 occhi sul da farsi. Lei ha sempre avuto un rispetto colossale della mia famiglia. Io della sua...

Cat esistono anche persone, che rinunciano, che non sono disposte a realizzare il loro sogno d'amore, sfasciando due famiglie. Persone che si dicono..." Ok, a noi è capitato questo, non si può aver tutto dalla vita".

Non sono il tipo di lasciare la moglie per una donna. 
La moglie è la moglie. 

Poi ok, da quel che ho letto, hai preso delle belle batoste anche tu...

Proprio certe cose che sono capitate a te....mi hanno fatto molto riflettere sai? Come dire...ti ho letta...vittima di colossali imbrogli...

Poi la realtà salta fuori...e so cazzi...


----------



## Cat (9 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ciao cat! Sai meglio di me, che le vite nuove non esistono. Esistono solo illusioni. La vita di ciascuno di noi è quella che è. Ok? Io le ho solo detto, quando tu, sarai libera e felice, realizzata e senza problemi, ci sederemo ad un tavolo e parleremo a 4 occhi sul da farsi. Lei ha sempre avuto un rispetto colossale della mia famiglia. Io della sua...
> 
> Cat esistono anche persone, che rinunciano, che non sono disposte a realizzare il loro sogno d'amore, sfasciando due famiglie. Persone che si dicono..." Ok, a noi è capitato questo, non si può aver tutto dalla vita".
> 
> ...


Ora tu lord mi sembra che non vivi il vero te stesso con quelle maschere. Tu dici che la moglie è la moglie.... per 18 anni io ho detto....l marito è il marito..... ma quella è storia ...preistoria ormai.


Sono stata imbrogliata nei sentimenti, si come dici tu sonore batoste... si fa fatica sai andare avanti .

Il cuore allora si fa duro e si diventa guardinghi..... anche se poi la serenità ginge è dura a volte lo stesso. Penso agli imbrogli, alle bugie, alle doppie vite che chi ti diceva essere innamorato aveva...alla mancanza di rispetto.

Io a suo tempo ho incontrato la moglie del uno, la campagna dell altro.... ci siamo parlate, ci siamo confrontate. La verità non sta mai da una parte sola, ricorda ma tu , Lord, penso che lo sai già.
Ti vedo sensibile verso certe tematiche, hai l'opportunità di non essere fasullo, lo stesso mettersi in discussione è una gran cosa, dimostri sensibilià.

hai provato a rivelare i tuoi stati d'animo a tua moglie.... dirle che il mondo è bello e si può essere felici se si cerca di venirsi incontro....


----------



## Cat (9 Agosto 2009)

... Lord.... alla fine a verità è venuta fuori e per chi ha mentito e manipolato son stati cazzi...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> ... Lord.... alla fine a verità è venuta fuori e per chi ha mentito e manipolato son stati cazzi...


ne godo mia cara...ne godo...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> Ora tu lord mi sembra che non vivi il vero te stesso con quelle maschere. Tu dici che la moglie è la moglie.... per 18 anni io ho detto....l marito è il marito..... ma quella è storia ...preistoria ormai.
> 
> 
> Sono stata imbrogliata nei sentimenti, si come dici tu sonore batoste... si fa fatica sai andare avanti .
> ...


Certo Cat, il mio vero me stesso, non lo tiro fuori facilmente. Perchè sono esposto, c'è la carne viva e posso essere ferito. Fa male. Io ho letto qui che tuo marito non era molto tenero con te. Invece io ho una stima immensa di mia moglie come persona, capisci? Parliamone: 
1) Se un'amante mi dice: " O lasci la moglie o ceste..." io capisco che lei mi sta dicendo: " Cocco smamma che è finita tra noi"....cioè l'amante ha usato un pretesto per rompere. Una donna "sente" se ha a che fare con uno che lascia o non lascia la moglie.
2) Se della mia famiglia non me ne frega un cazzo, non più nessuna importanza per me, abbandonare la mia famiglia sarà una liberazione.

Cat...nessuna cosa ha valore in sè. Siamo noi a darglielo. 

Certo la verità non sta mai da una parte. Convengo. 

Senti Cat...con la moglie è così: " Ti concedo tutto, basta che non mi rompi le palle!"...poi ogni tanto esagera e mi tocca incazzarmi, insomma lei ogni tanto ha bisogno di essere strapazzata a dovere così sente che esisto e ci sono. 

Ovvio poi ho le mie 4 amiche nascoste...e ti garantisco che sono 4 mistress terribili!!! Con loro combatto...con loro apro il mio animo...perchè con loro posso essere fragile e debole. Con la moglie no...devo essere il forte, il cazzuto, l'omo per capirci!!!

Cat...secondo me...solo gli uomini deboli abbandonano. Gli uomini forti proteggono ciò che sentono loro. Capisci?


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Certo Cat, il mio vero me stesso, non lo tiro fuori facilmente. Perchè sono esposto, c'è la carne viva e posso essere ferito. Fa male. Io ho letto qui che tuo marito non era molto tenero con te. Invece io ho una stima immensa di mia moglie come persona, capisci? Parliamone:
> 1) Se un'amante mi dice: " O lasci la moglie o ceste..." io capisco che lei mi sta dicendo: " Cocco smamma che è finita tra noi"....cioè l'amante ha usato un pretesto per rompere. Una donna "sente" se ha a che fare con uno che lascia o non lascia la moglie.
> 2) Se della mia famiglia non me ne frega un cazzo, non più nessuna importanza per me, abbandonare la mia famiglia sarà una liberazione.
> 
> ...


hai 5 donne? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




uomo con tante dame deve avere un bel salame


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai 5 donne?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pian...con le bombe...pian...sono le mie uniche amiche...ok? Non ho detto che sto portando avanti 5 storie parallele ok? Per dirti...quella volta che avevo l'amante...è stata una di loro..a convincermi che certe cose non fanno per me...ok? Non fraintendermi...e non farmi passare per ciò che non sono...ok???

Ma dio che figuracce che mi faccio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Poi ok...dai...ok...ammetto...ok...è successo...che...ok...sai no...tra uomo e donna...alle volte...insomma dai robe che capitano...

Ma sai...l'hanno fatto solo per farmi contento...per darmi...il cosìdetto contentin...purchè la piantassi...


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Pian...con le bombe...pian...sono le mie uniche amiche...ok? Non ho detto che sto portando avanti 5 storie parallele ok? Per dirti...quella volta che avevo l'amante...è stata una di loro..a convincermi che certe cose non fanno per me...ok? Non fraintendermi...e non farmi passare per ciò che non sono...ok???
> 
> Ma dio che figuracce che mi faccio...
> 
> ...


va bè, vah... prima le spari grosse e poi dici che sono gli altri a fraintenderti.
ottima tecnica difensiva. berlusconi und ghedini docet.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè, vah... prima le spari grosse e poi dici che fraintendono gli altri.
> ottima tecnica difensiva. berlusconi docet.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (9 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai 5 donne?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...o di disperate un gran reame.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ...o di disperate un gran reame.


Io non posseggo...non ho...diciamo che sono molto importanti per la mia sopravvivenza emotiva...va bene così? Senza di loro io sono perduto...non sarei più...diciamo...come dire...ragionevole...ma solo forza bruta! Cioè...cazzo...loro hanno fatto le malore per trasformare un orco...in un essere...presentabile...cavoli...non hanno fatto poco per me!!!


----------



## Bruja (9 Agosto 2009)

*???*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Pian...con le bombe...pian...sono le mie uniche amiche...ok? Non ho detto che sto portando avanti 5 storie parallele ok? Per dirti...quella volta che avevo l'amante...è stata una di loro..a convincermi che certe cose non fanno per me...ok? Non fraintendermi...e non farmi passare per ciò che non sono...ok???
> 
> Ma dio che figuracce che mi faccio...
> 
> ...


Decisamente hai qualche confusione, ma pare che anche con le tue amiche tu sia in buona compagnia... e lo dico con la massima bonomia.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (9 Agosto 2009)

*............*

.





lordpinceton ha detto:


> Io non posseggo...non ho...questo é evidentediciamo che sono molto importanti per la mia sopravvivenza emotiva...va bene così?Sono la boccata di ossigeno?  Senza di loro io sono perduto...non sarei più...diciamo...come dire...ragionevole...ma solo forza bruta! Insomma sono le mediatrici della tue azioni/reazioni Cioè...cazzo...loro hanno fatto le malore per trasformare un orco...in un essere...presentabile...cavoli...non hanno fatto poco per me!!!


Quersto é encomiabile ma perrché non pensi che tu possa avere fatto lo stesso per loro... ovviamente per quelli che erano di fatto i LORO bisogni???
Ricorda che in una relazione di qualunque tipo (l'ho scritto altrove) bisogna vedere quanto saia importante il soggetto o la relazione in sé indipendentemente dal soggetto!
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai 5 donne?
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















  sto male...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Decisamente hai qualche confusione, ma pare che anche con le tue amiche tu sia in buona compagnia... e lo dico con la massima bonomia.
> Bruja


Ma taci...taci...che ora una mi cogliona...per la mia libido a terra...prima civetta...col suo sederino...e mi dice...scommetto che tua moglie non ce l'ha così...poi mi fa...ho un regalino per te...e mi regala la mia prima scatola di cialis...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma taci...taci...che ora una mi cogliona...per la mia libido a terra...prima civetta...col suo sederino...e mi dice...scommetto che tua moglie non ce l'ha così...poi mi fa...ho un regalino per te...e mi regala la mia prima scatola di cialis...


 Questa è bellissima..


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sto male...


Dai Asu...se fai la brava...un posticino nel mio cuore per te...lo trovo...promesso dai...ma tu taci con le altre sai???


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> .Quersto é encomiabile ma perrché non pensi che tu possa avere fatto lo stesso per loro... ovviamente per quelli che erano di fatto i LORO bisogni???
> Ricorda che in una relazione di qualunque tipo (l'ho scritto altrove) bisogna vedere quanto saia importante il soggetto o la relazione in sé indipendentemente dal soggetto!
> Bruja


Ripeto...io non ho alcuna coscienza di ciò che ho fatto per loro...o meglio non mi è costato molto...che ne so? Tu hai bisogno di A? Se ce l'ho te lo do...Faccio una fatica tremenda a percepire l'amore altrui. Tremenda.
Io sento di amare quando una mi fa incazzare...dal dispiacere che ricavo dall'incazzatura. Tu dici di amarmi? Ok...ti credo sulla parola. Ma non riesco a sentire l'affetto. Cioè ogni tanto mi sento come cercato o desiderato o coccolato, ste robe qua, mi fanno felice come un bambino...

Cioè...non appena intuisco i tuoi bisogni o le tue esigenze o i tuoi sogni mi faccio in 4 per accontentarti. Mi fa felice se ci riesco...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ripeto...io non ho alcuna coscienza di ciò che ho fatto per loro...o meglio non mi è costato molto...che ne so? Tu hai bisogno di A? Se ce l'ho te lo do...*Faccio una fatica tremenda a percepire l'amore altrui. Tremenda.*
> Io sento di amare quando una mi fa incazzare...dal dispiacere che ricavo dall'incazzatura. Tu dici di amarmi? Ok...ti credo sulla parola. Ma non riesco a sentire l'affetto. Cioè ogni tanto mi sento come cercato o desiderato o coccolato, ste robe qua, mi fanno felice come un bambino...
> 
> Cioè...non appena intuisco i tuoi bisogni o le tue esigenze o i tuoi sogni mi faccio in 4 per accontentarti. Mi fa felice se ci riesco...


Ogni tanto intravvedo sincerità.
Io credo che l'amore sia difficile da percepire ....quando non c'è.
E credo che raramente ci sia.
Ma proprio raramente.
Io mi son sentita amata solo da mio padre ...e non mi coccolava mai.


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Certo Cat, il mio vero me stesso, non lo tiro fuori facilmente. Perchè sono esposto, c'è la carne viva e posso essere ferito. Fa male. Io ho letto qui che tuo marito non era molto tenero con te. Invece io ho una stima immensa di mia moglie come persona, capisci? Parliamone:
> 1) Se un'amante mi dice: " O lasci la moglie o ceste..." io capisco che lei mi sta dicendo: " Cocco smamma che è finita tra noi"....cioè l'amante ha usato un pretesto per rompere. Una donna "sente" se ha a che fare con uno che lascia o non lascia la moglie.
> 2) Se della mia famiglia non me ne frega un cazzo, non più nessuna importanza per me, abbandonare la mia famiglia sarà una liberazione.
> 
> ...


 
Tanti uomini non sentono più loro vita l'essere sposati o conviventi con quella donna. Per evoluzioni intrinseche, cambiamenti loro o della patner, succede anche a noi donne, ovvio.
Così dapprima si tenta di venirsi incontro con metodi più o meno empirici ma poi uno desiste , si rende conto che con quella persona non è più possibile, e si mette nella condizione psicoemotiva di essere disponibile ad un nuovo innamoramento....
In quel momento, prima di trovarsi un'altra persona uno dovrebbe avere l'onestà intellettuale o almeno e non è poco, il rispetto e lasciare. Ma troppe volte fa comodo rimanere, in attesa, tra fasullità varie.

Di conseguenza anche con la nuova donna devono dire bugie....non lo facciamo più da anni, siamo come fratello e sorella, tra noi è tutto finito.

E chi vuoi che ci creda..... io non sopporto che un uomo, ( di solito è comportamento dell'uomo) tratti male la persona che ha a casa, non è giusto.

Smascherato questo individuo si merita di rimanere senza moglie....e senza la nuova potenziale donna.

E che non vada a dire..... l'altra non c'entra nulla perchè nella decisione in estrema ratio di lasciare se esiste una nuova presenza, questa c'entra eccome.

Le tue amiche ti possono essere preziose nella tua evoluzione personale...... poi che siano tue amiche e basta o anche sessuali questo non cambia......muta invece se l'una diventa gelosa dell'altra...



le cinque sanno che ....son cinque?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> Tanti uomini non sentono più loro vita l'essere sposati o conviventi con quella donna. Per evoluzioni intrinseche, cambiamenti loro o della patner, succede anche a noi donne, ovvio.
> Così dapprima si tenta di venirsi incontro con metodi più o meno empirici ma poi uno desiste , si rende conto che con quella persona non è più possibile, e si mette nella condizione psicoemotiva di essere disponibile ad un nuovo innamoramento....
> In quel momento, prima di trovarsi un'altra persona uno dovrebbe avere l'onestà intellettuale o almeno e non è poco, il rispetto e lasciare. Ma troppe volte fa comodo rimanere, in attesa, tra fasullità varie.
> 
> ...


Intanto son 4 e non 5...non capisco perchè qua diventano 5...
Ma vuoi scherzare? Nessuna sa dell'altra...ma ti rendi conto? Sai che accadrebbe? Avrei i 4 cavalieri dell'Apocalisse adosso... l'ultima botta di allegria è di stamattina...altro che Cialis...ho capito perchè con la moglie non mi tira. Cavoli...anche un povero cristo di uomo...ha bisogno di sentirsi desiderato in quel senso...specie se si guarda allo specchio e non vede certo un adone...

Mai detto bugie...anzi...anzi...e quante volte sono loro a dirmi..." Ma dai, prova così, prova colà, porta pazienza..." 

Cat, per me non è che fa comodo rimanere, è che devo far così per impegno preso...ok? Poi non è che le altre 4 gradirebbero certo...che io lasciassi mia moglie per loro...vuoi scherzare? Sono furbe...si prendono da me...solo la ciliegina sulla torta...e a me danno...il famigerato contentin...

E oggi so felice come na Pasqua... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Poi quando son così...la moglie sta serena per un mese...non rompo, non mi lamento, non invio casini...lavoro tantissimo...insomma...dai na boccata di ossigeno...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ogni tanto intravvedo sincerità.
> Io credo che l'amore sia difficile da percepire ....quando non c'è.
> E credo che raramente ci sia.
> Ma proprio raramente.
> Io mi son sentita amata solo da mio padre ...e non mi coccolava mai.


Ma io non ti percepisco capace di amore, ma solo di giudizio. Sei come Caifa.


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ripeto...io non ho alcuna coscienza di ciò che ho fatto per loro...o meglio non mi è costato molto...che ne so? Tu hai bisogno di A? Se ce l'ho te lo do...Faccio una fatica tremenda a percepire l'amore altrui. Tremenda.
> Io sento di amare quando una mi fa incazzare...dal dispiacere che ricavo dall'incazzatura. Tu dici di amarmi? Ok...ti credo sulla parola. Ma non riesco a sentire l'affetto. Cioè ogni tanto mi sento come cercato o desiderato o coccolato, ste robe qua, mi fanno felice come un bambino...
> 
> Cioè...non appena intuisco i tuoi bisogni o le tue esigenze o i tuoi sogni mi faccio in 4 per accontentarti. Mi fa felice se ci riesco...


ma questo è l'autore di chen ,capperi.è proprio tornato


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non ti percepisco capace di amore, ma solo di giudizio. Sei come Caifa.


 Sapessi come mi preoccupa la tua opinione.
Ho sbagliato a darti una risposta.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo è l'autore di chen ,capperi.è proprio tornato


??????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 cosa dici su...


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> ???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la 101 era diventata noiosa e non potevi ammetterlo


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ripeto...io non ho alcuna coscienza di ciò che ho fatto per loro...o meglio non mi è costato molto...che ne so? Tu hai bisogno di A? Se ce l'ho te lo do...Faccio una fatica tremenda a percepire l'amore altrui. Tremenda.
> Io sento di amare quando una mi fa incazzare...dal dispiacere che ricavo dall'incazzatura. Tu dici di amarmi? Ok...ti credo sulla parola. Ma non riesco a sentire l'affetto. Cioè ogni tanto mi sento come cercato o desiderato o coccolato, ste robe qua, mi fanno felice come un bambino...
> 
> Cioè...non appena intuisco i tuoi bisogni o le tue esigenze o i tuoi sogni mi faccio in 4 per accontentarti. Mi fa felice se ci riesco...


Amagari hai cercato amore dove non c'e'... o ti aspetti di percepire amore dove non c'e' ... credo almeno... non sono troppo competente in materia


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Intanto son 4 e non 5...non capisco perchè qua diventano 5...
> Ma vuoi scherzare? Nessuna sa dell'altra...ma ti rendi conto? Sai che accadrebbe? Avrei i 4 cavalieri dell'Apocalisse adosso... l'ultima botta di allegria è di stamattina...altro che Cialis...ho capito perchè con la moglie non mi tira. Cavoli...anche un povero cristo di uomo...ha bisogno di sentirsi desiderato in quel senso...specie se si guarda allo specchio e non vede certo un adone...
> 
> Mai detto bugie...anzi...anzi...e quante volte sono loro a dirmi..." Ma dai, prova così, prova colà, porta pazienza..."
> ...


 
Contentin....a ti si veneto me sa. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi c'è da capire se con tua moglie non ti si erige perchè lo fai troppo con le altre 4.

Il cialis è la pillola del week end...... ti dura....due giorni.... 


in che senso rimani per l'impegno preso? se tu e tua moglie siete così cambiati da essere divenuti incompatibili....... l'impegno or ora è preso con il fantasma della persona che era e non è più.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo è l'autore di chen ,capperi.è proprio tornato


...mi perdo sempre il meglio.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo è l'autore di chen ,capperi.è proprio tornato


Basta smetto di giocare al Totoclone... non ne becco mai uno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Basta smetto di giocare al Totoclone... non ne becco mai uno


 Perché pensi che Minerva ci abbia preso?


----------



## Old Black Mamba (10 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Cat...secondo me...solo gli uomini deboli abbandonano. Gli uomini forti proteggono ciò che sentono loro. Capisci?




*Gli esseri umani forti, sono coloro che proteggono quello che sentono loro. Può essere la famiglia, come può essere l'amante. Si tratta di quanto sia forte l'identità personale costruita in quel che intendono preservare.*


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Gli esseri umani forti, sono coloro che proteggono quello che sentono loro. Può essere la famiglia, come può essere l'amante. Si tratta di quanto sia forte l'identità personale costruita in quel che intendono preservare.*


Ci devo pensare... potresti fare piu 'interventi di questo tipo


----------



## Old Black Mamba (10 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ci devo pensare... potresti fare piu 'interventi di questo tipo


*Agli ordini, sempre che ci siano interventi validi a cui dare una risposta.*


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> Contentin....a ti si veneto me sa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La famiglia. affari economici in comune. Noi due ci stiamo sempre più allontanando ma andiamo molto d'accordo. Nel senso che sono rigorosamente evitate tutte le occasioni di attrito. Nessun controllo empirico sulla vita dell'altro. 

A lei interessa la pagnotta.
Come io guadagni la pagnotta non gliene cale.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Gli esseri umani forti, sono coloro che proteggono quello che sentono loro. Può essere la famiglia, come può essere l'amante. Si tratta di quanto sia forte l'identità personale costruita in quel che intendono preservare.*


Ecco...si è così. Proprio così.


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> La famiglia. affari economici in comune. Noi due ci stiamo sempre più allontanando ma andiamo molto d'accordo. Nel senso che sono rigorosamente evitate tutte le occasioni di attrito. Nessun controllo empirico sulla vita dell'altro.
> 
> A lei interessa la pagnotta.
> Come io guadagni la pagnotta non gliene cale.


 
Sarebbe auspicabile che la pagnotta se la guadagnasse da sola.Troppo spesso le mogli vevino sulle spalle dei mariti, spesro non sia il tuo caso.

Affari economici in comune è una brutta bestia. La famiglia..... se ami la famiglia in quanto tale e come è composta lotta perchè le cose ti vadano meglio.


Altrimenti si dice che si rimane genitori anche da separati.


----------



## Old Black Mamba (10 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ecco...si è così. Proprio così.


*Quindi non generalizzare parlando di scelte specifiche, come un uomo che non lascia mai la moglie. 
Su quanto invece hai affermato riguardo le amanti, sono d'accordo. Quando chiedono di mollare tutto per loro, incosciamente ti stanno dando il ben servito, è una sfida. Loro vogliono averla vinta, ma quando ti trasformi nel loro trofeo, si stancano del giocattolo, eccezioni escluse.*


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> Sarebbe auspicabile che la pagnotta se la guadagnasse da sola.*Troppo spesso le mogli vevino sulle spalle dei mariti, spesro non sia il tuo caso*.
> 
> Affari economici in comune è una brutta bestia. La famiglia..... se ami la famiglia in quanto tale e come è composta lotta perchè le cose ti vadano meglio.
> 
> ...


Pero' anche questo e' relativo: alla fine le faccende di casa sono peggio di un lavoro full time! La casalinga puo'essere considerato un lavoro a tutti gli effetti...

Io di certo sceglierei (il lavoro.


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Quindi non generalizzare parlando di scelte specifiche, come un uomo che non lascia mai la moglie. *
> *Su quanto invece hai affermato riguardo le amanti, sono d'accordo. Quando chiedono di mollare tutto per loro, incosciamente ti stanno dando il ben servito, è una sfida. Loro vogliono averla vinta, ma quando ti trasformi nel loro trofeo, si stancano del giocattolo, eccezioni escluse.*


 
generalmente capita che più l'uomo ha fatto soffrire le amanti prima di lasciare le mogli e congiungersi con loro più è alta la possibilità che le amanti gettino nella spazzatura il trofeo conquistato.

Della serie....mi hai fatto patire, patisci. rancore.



Non sono tanto sicura che l'amante voglia liquidare al momento che chiede al trofeo di lasciare il fardello.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> Sarebbe auspicabile che la pagnotta se la guadagnasse da sola.Troppo spesso le mogli vevino sulle spalle dei mariti, spesro non sia il tuo caso.
> 
> Affari economici in comune è una brutta bestia. La famiglia..... se ami la famiglia in quanto tale e come è composta lotta perchè le cose ti vadano meglio.
> 
> ...


Lei ha un ottimo posto di lavoro...ma indovina chi l'ha fatta studiare? Chi le ha pagato gli studi...ecc...ecc..ecc...pur che lei potesse realizzare ciò che vivendo in una famiglia retrograda non ha potuto realizzare???
Cat...quante della tua età nel vicentino sono andate al liceo, anzichè in fabbrica?

Poi Nessun eroismo...se tu migliori la posizione economica della moglie...ne avrai vantaggio pure tu. 

Ci siamo guardati in faccia e ci siamo detti...che ora che iniziamo a guadagnare dopo una vita di risparmi e rinunce...non è il caso...di rompere tutto...

Poi capisci per andare dietro ai figli...ci si deve turnare...

Cioè non è che faccio e disfo come mi pare e piace...


----------



## Old Black Mamba (10 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' anche questo e' relativo: alla fine le faccende di casa sono peggio di un lavoro full time! La casalinga puo'essere considerato un lavoro a tutti gli effetti...
> 
> Io di certo sceglierei (il lavoro.



*Non ho mai capito la questione: casalinga - faccende di case pesanti = lavoro a tempo pieno.

Le donne che lavorano abitano in una discarica? Penso che abbiano casa pulita come tutti.*


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' anche questo e' relativo: alla fine le faccende di casa sono peggio di un lavoro full time! La casalinga puo'essere considerato un lavoro a tutti gli effetti...
> 
> Io di certo sceglierei (il lavoro.


 
Tante donne lavorano fuori casa e in casa. nessuna novità.
Io sono per la condivisione dei compiti.....fuori e dentro casa.


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> generalmente capita che più l'uomo ha fatto soffrire le amanti prima di lasciare le mogli e congiungersi con loro più è alta la possibilità che le amanti gettino nella spazzatura il trofeo conquistato.
> 
> Della serie....mi hai fatto patire, patisci. rancore.
> 
> ...


Se un uomo arriva davvero al punto di lasciare la moglie, a prescindere dal motivo, il matrimonio era finito. Quindi, anche se l'amante per ripicca lo mollasse, lui dovrebbe esserle comunque grato. L'ha aiutato a prendere una decisione che doveva essere comunque presa. E tutto sommato, forse è meglio anche per lui. Meglio una futura nuova donna, che colei che sarebbe comunque sempre ricordata con una punta di inconscio rancore, per esser stata causa della sua rottura matrimoniale.


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Lei ha un ottimo posto di lavoro...ma indovina chi l'ha fatta studiare? Chi le ha pagato gli studi...ecc...ecc..ecc...pur che lei potesse realizzare ciò che vivendo in una famiglia retrograda non ha potuto realizzare???
> Cat...quante della tua età nel vicentino sono andate al liceo, anzichè in fabbrica?
> 
> Poi Nessun eroismo...se tu migliori la posizione economica della moglie...ne avrai vantaggio pure tu.
> ...


 
Si, anch'io sono andata al liceo invece della conceria( se parli di vicentino).
Lei è stata fortunata a trovare te che l'hai fatta studiare, cosa che i genitori non hanno voluto fare.

NOn penso sia un motivo valido non rompere perchè un portafoglio di due persone risulta più pienotto di due separati.


opinione personale


----------



## Old Black Mamba (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> generalmente capita che più l'uomo ha fatto soffrire le amanti prima di lasciare le mogli e congiungersi con loro più è alta la possibilità che le amanti gettino nella spazzatura il trofeo conquistato.
> 
> Della serie....mi hai fatto patire, patisci. rancore.
> 
> ...


Il punto è che un amante ( uomo o donna) decide di esserlo per non investire più di tanto, altrimenti non si sognerebbero mai di vivere part-time una relazione, non a lungo sicuramente.
C'è sempre da porsi tante domande sul perchè si finisce in relazioni melense.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Quindi non generalizzare parlando di scelte specifiche, come un uomo che non lascia mai la moglie. *
> *Su quanto invece hai affermato riguardo le amanti, sono d'accordo. Quando chiedono di mollare tutto per loro, incosciamente ti stanno dando il ben servito, è una sfida. Loro vogliono averla vinta, ma quando ti trasformi nel loro trofeo, si stancano del giocattolo, eccezioni escluse.*


Ciò...serpentin...io posso solo parlare della mia esperienza personale...o meglio sentire quello che io ho dentro. Certo ho visto uomini abbandonare la moglie...ma sono casi rari..
Poi ovvio se mia moglie mi rende la vita impossibile...la caccio via.

Su quanto dici sulle amanti...concordo...infatti in quei casi lì bisogna giocare d'anticipo...silurare prima che lei ti dia il ben servito. 

Vero...ero diventato una roba da contendere...

Ma non l'ho mai capita.
Le dissi...senti sono via in vacanza con la mia famiglia...non rompere.
Incredibile sms e telefonate a raffica. Come mai aveva fatto. Impazzita!
Spensi il telefono per tutta la vacanza.
Tornai.
Sistemai.
E non volli mai neppure a sentire le sue ragioni.


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se un uomo arriva davvero al punto di lasciare la moglie, a prescindere dal motivo, il matrimonio era finito. Quindi, anche se l'amante per ripicca lo mollasse, gliene dovrebbe essere comunque grato. L'ha aiutato a prendere una decisione che doveva essere comunque presa. E tutto sommato, forse è meglio anche per lui. Meglio una nuova donna, che colei che sarebbe comunque sempre ricordata con una punta di inconscio rancore, per esser stata causa della sua rottura matrimoniale.


 

si hai ragione.
uno si mette nello stato d'animo di innamorarsi quando nel suo cuore non c'è più amore.


L'amante è vista come una causa, una colpa....si, vero.
e resta così per sempre.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Non ho mai capito la questione: casalinga - faccende di case pesanti = lavoro a tempo pieno.
> 
> Le donne che lavorano abitano in una discarica? Penso che abbiano casa pulita come tutti.*


Ma marito e moglie si dividono i compiti (dalle mie parti si fa cosi')... se i due lavorano non capisco perche' debba essere la donna a farsi carico delle faccende domestiche! 

Se uno dei due non lavora svolge i lavori domestici... io conosco un casalingo felicissimo.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> Tante donne lavorano fuori casa e in casa. nessuna novità.
> Io sono per la condivisione dei compiti.....fuori e dentro casa.


Anch'io. Infatti lei magari rogna perchè non l'aiuto abbastanza...non perchè sono spesso via.


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> Il punto è che un amante ( uomo o donna) decide di esserlo per non investire più di tanto, altrimenti non si sognerebbero mai di vivere part-time una relazione, non a lungo sicuramente.
> C'è sempre da porsi tante domande sul perchè si finisce in relazioni melense.


 
ci sono amanti cui piace il rapporto part time perchè innamorate in realtà della loro libertà o perchè hanno altre loro dinamiche relazionali e amanti che sperano che l'amante lo rimanga il meno possibile.


troppe infine, hai ragione, le relazioni che si trascinano senza senso logico.


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> si hai ragione.
> uno si mette nello stato d'animo di innamorarsi quando nel suo cuore non c'è più amore.
> 
> 
> ...


 E' profondamente ingiusto, ma spesso è davvero così.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> Si, anch'io sono andata al liceo invece della conceria( se parli di vicentino).
> Lei è stata fortunata a trovare te che l'hai fatta studiare, cosa che i genitori non hanno voluto fare.
> 
> NOn penso sia un motivo valido non rompere perchè un portafoglio di due persone risulta più pienotto di due separati.
> ...


Ecco...io voglio arrivare al punto che io sto benissimo con le mie forze...e lei con le sue...opportunisti? Certo...


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' profondamente ingiusto, ma spesso è davvero così.


 
troppo spesso chi è lasciato preferisce per opportunismo incolpare il terzo incomodo piuttosto di fare introspezione sui motivi reali della fine dell'unione e assumersi la sua legittima parte di torto.


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ecco...io voglio arrivare al punto che io sto benissimo con le mie forze...e lei con le sue...opportunisti? Certo...


 

mica detto che l'opportunismo è un torto. Si può vivere anche così ma dal divago tuo con altre amiche e dalla freddezza sua non mi sembrate felici.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' profondamente ingiusto, ma spesso è davvero così.


Non ti ho capito


----------



## MK (10 Agosto 2009)

*d'accordo*

sulla condivisione, casa lavoro figli spazi reciproci. Ma credo che la maggior parte degli uomini non sia ancora pronta.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ecco...io voglio arrivare al punto che io sto benissimo con le mie forze...e lei con le sue...opportunisti? Certo...


Ti contraddici spesso...


----------



## Old Black Mamba (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> troppo spesso chi è lasciato preferisce per opportunismo incolpare il terzo incomodo piuttosto di fare introspezione sui motivi reali della fine dell'unione e assumersi la sua legittima parte di torto.


Es*atto, il terzo in comodo con il tradito non ha nessun rapporto, e cosi dovrebbe essere sempre.*


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> sulla condivisione, casa lavoro figli spazi reciproci. Ma credo che la maggior parte degli uomini non sia ancora pronta.


 La donna neanche mi sa! Si lagnano ma alla fine fine fanno tutto... cazzi invece!


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> sulla condivisione, casa lavoro figli spazi reciproci. Ma credo che la maggior parte degli uomini non sia ancora pronta.


 
la questione mk è tutta li. pari diritti alla realizzazione personale lavorativa  e un aiuto reciproco nelle faccede domestiche.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> troppo spesso chi è lasciato preferisce per opportunismo incolpare il terzo incomodo piuttosto di fare introspezione sui motivi reali della fine dell'unione e assumersi la sua legittima parte di torto.


QUOTO 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 ...
Infatti Cat...quante volte io ho capito di sbagliare con la moglie, quando espresso lo stesso problema, alle 4...tutte e 4 mi hanno detto la stessa cosa? Faccio una fatica tremenda a mettermi in discussione. Ma non si può sfuggire sempre all'evidenza dei fatti.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> Es*atto, il terzo in comodo con il tradito non ha nessun rapporto, e cosi dovrebbe essere sempre.*


quoto perfetto anch'io la penso così...ma si sa...il capro espiatorio...ci vuole..


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

MK ha detto:


> sulla condivisione, casa lavoro figli spazi reciproci. Ma credo che la maggior parte degli uomini non sia ancora pronta.


Bastava che fossero stati in collegio da bambini. Ti stacchi dall'effetto copriculo della mamma, e devi farti largo nella giungla. Impari a essere autonomo e indipendente.


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> Es*atto, il terzo in comodo con il tradito non ha nessun rapporto, e cosi dovrebbe essere sempre.*


 
tutta colpa dell'amante chemi ha portato via il marito.


 quella frase parla da sola....di quanto poca considerazione si ha in realtà del marito trattato come un essere non pensante e dallo scarso potere decisionale.


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> QUOTO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
é in quel senso che giorni fa ti dicevo di andare da tua moglie ed esprimere con assertività i tuoi malesseri che possono anche essere slegati dalla sua persona o parzialmente. Farla partecipe della tua maschera...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> tutta colpa dell'amante chemi ha portato via il marito.
> 
> 
> quella frase parla da sola....di quanto poca considerazione si ha in realtà del marito trattato come un essere non pensante e dallo scarso potere decisionale.


Però vedi...Cat...io non so...se mi conosce meglio l'amante...( con la quale potevo dare da intendere a piacere) o la moglie...che è vissuta molto con me...capisci? Cat...esistono uomini saprofiti...sai? Delegano tutto alla moglie...che è più forte di lui. Scansando ogni responsabilità ogni. E magari da giovani erano bei partiti...carini, ubbidienti, servizievoli, andavano bene ai genitori di lei, non rompevano, non facevano, ti facevano vivere tranquilla...ecc..ecc...gli uomini zerbino.

Un brutto giorno sei tu ad avere bisogno...ti volti indietro e trovi il nulla...nel momento che vai a verificare lo spessore delle palle...nel momento che vai là ad aggrapparti...scopri...che era solo una foto messa davanti...a coprire...il nulla.

Ho sempre ascoltato con estrema attenzione ciò che mi dice la moglie. Estrema. Poi ovvio faccio di testa mia. Ma la sua opinione, seppur mooooolto interessata, ha sempre del vero.


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Però vedi...Cat...io non so...se mi conosce meglio l'amante...( con la quale potevo dare da intendere a piacere) o la moglie...che è vissuta molto con me...capisci? Cat...esistono uomini saprofiti...sai? Delegano tutto alla moglie...che è più forte di lui. Scansando ogni responsabilità ogni. E magari da giovani erano bei partiti...carini, ubbidienti, servizievoli, andavano bene ai genitori di lei, non rompevano, non facevano, ti facevano vivere tranquilla...ecc..ecc...gli uomini zerbino.
> 
> Un brutto giorno sei tu ad avere bisogno...ti volti indietro e trovi il nulla...nel momento che vai a verificare lo spessore delle palle...nel momento che vai là ad aggrapparti...scopri...che era solo una foto messa davanti...a coprire...il nulla.
> 
> Ho sempre ascoltato con estrema attenzione ciò che mi dice la moglie. Estrema. Poi ovvio faccio di testa mia. Ma la sua opinione, seppur mooooolto interessata, ha sempre del vero.


 
Ogni opinione ha del vero.... non è tua moglie prticolarmente lungimirante.

Senza il cervello e la linfa vitale di tua moglie, ragioneresti e decideresti di tuo.

Le tue stesse amanti ti conoscono in modo troppo frammentario dal momento che non ti puoi permettere di parlare le une delle altre.

fai un esperimento..... parla bene di tua moglie a tutte loro e vedi la loro reazione....( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 disinteressata)


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> é in quel senso che giorni fa ti dicevo di andare da tua moglie ed esprimere con assertività i tuoi malesseri che possono anche essere slegati dalla sua persona o parzialmente. Farla partecipe della tua maschera...


Vedi...fai conto che sia così: la moglie saltella felice nel giardino...non vede tutti gli arsenali puntati dal marito contro di lei. Ecco fai conto che ogni volta che stavo per lanciare le bombe...loro mi hanno fatto desistere. Mi conosco. Se io taglio un rapporto. Taglio molto di netto.


----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Vedi...fai conto che sia così: la moglie saltella felice nel giardino...non vede tutti gli arsenali puntati dal marito contro di lei. Ecco fai conto che ogni volta che stavo per lanciare le bombe...loro mi hanno fatto desistere. Mi conosco. Se io taglio un rapporto. Taglio molto di netto.


 


es...vai da tua moglie e ti dici felice che lei saltella serena ma le chiedi anche se può essere sensibile ai disagi che le andrai a dire


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Certo Cat, il mio vero me stesso, non lo tiro fuori facilmente. Perchè sono esposto, c'è la carne viva e posso essere ferito. Fa male. Io ho letto qui che tuo marito non era molto tenero con te. Invece io ho una stima immensa di mia moglie come persona, capisci? Parliamone:
> 1) Se un'amante mi dice: " O lasci la moglie o ceste..." io capisco che lei mi sta dicendo: " Cocco smamma che è finita tra noi"....cioè l'amante ha usato un pretesto per rompere. Una donna "sente" se ha a che fare con uno che lascia o non lascia la moglie.
> 2) Se della mia famiglia non me ne frega un cazzo, non più nessuna importanza per me, abbandonare la mia famiglia sarà una liberazione.
> 
> ...



e quando un uomo si puo' definire "forte"secondo te..fammi degli esempi perchè voglio sperare di non aver capito.

e in base a che cosa definisci" terribili" le mistresse che frequenti? FORSE PERCHÈ  quando con loro "apri il tuo cuore" non ti danno due pedate nel culo come invece sarebbe legittimata a fare tua moglie  se conoscesse la verità .

ma è evidente che ancora non è pronta a riconoscerla.

magari lo sente, ti fiuta,ma non è abbastanza FORTE come te, uomo cazzuto, per dominarti davvero, e non attraverso il tuo uccellino che consideri d'oro.



Moglie dicevo,alla quale invece tappi la bocca per dimostrare il tuo potere di" homo cazzuto"...già..con lei "il cuore non si apre" si correrebbe il rischio di non poter dimostrare piu' l'homo cazzuto che sei.


E poi...combatteresti per  che cosa..? con chi? per cosa? 

per poter dire ancora che il tuo" cazzuto ommo "riesce ad


 innaffiarne quattro col resto di due?

Ognuno ha la propria unità di misura...e con quelle che ti scopi hai bisogno di sentirsi in loro potere, mentre sullo Zerbino quotidiano ti puoi pulire tutti i giorni la suola delle tue scarpe. 

Ma la" Moglie è la Moglie".






:


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> Ogni opinione ha del vero.... non è tua moglie prticolarmente lungimirante.
> 
> Senza il cervello e la linfa vitale di tua moglie, ragioneresti e decideresti di tuo.
> 
> ...


Loro dicono che sotto sotto si sente da me una stima immensa di lei come persona, tu non sai che soddisfazione dà a uno come me, che dire, non so fornirti una possibilità e vedere che tu la sfrutti al massimo. Sai di quelle persone che se dai un'unghia...fanno meraviglie. Non parlo mai male della moglie. Parlo solo di situazioni. In cui magari io non percepisco ( dato lo scarso dialogo) i suoi disagi e li vivo come una cosa contro di me. E inizio ad attaccare e difendermi. 
Cioè tendenzialmente io sarei così: tu mi critichi? Ergo non mi vuoi davvero bene, ergo io ti spacco in due. Invece loro con cui ho un ottimo dialogo, riescono a parlarmi senza che io mi senta minacciato e inizi a scalpitare. 

So che mia moglie ha anche paura di me. 

Paura nel senso che se io arrivo a decidere una cosa, la faccio. Non c'è forza al mondo di farmi recedere. 

E a volte sbaglio, perchè traggo conclusioni affrettate...salto dei passaggi...


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Vedi...fai conto che sia così: la moglie saltella felice nel giardino...non vede tutti gli arsenali puntati dal marito contro di lei. Ecco fai conto che ogni volta che stavo per lanciare le bombe...loro mi hanno fatto desistere. Mi conosco. Se io taglio un rapporto. Taglio molto di netto.



Che Uomo sensibile, provi pure pena lei...e questo ai tuoi occhi ti rende il merito che Uomo da se stesso dovrebbe sempre pretendere.

ma perchè un uomo cosi non lo trovo anche io


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e quando un uomo si puo' definire "forte"secondo te..fammi degli esempi perchè voglio sperare di non aver capito.
> 
> e in base a che cosa definisci" terribili" le mistresse che frequenti? FORSE PERCHÈ quando con loro "apri il tuo cuore" non ti danno due pedate nel culo come invece sarebbe legittimata a fare tua moglie se conoscesse la verità .
> 
> ...


La forza sta: 1) Nel riconoscere i propri limiti, nel riuscire ad ammettere i propri errori e saperne pagare ogni conseguenza
2) La forza sta nell'essere responsabile.
3) La forza sta nel proteggere
4) La forza sta nell'evitare di distruggere tutto quando hai tutti i mezzi per farlo
5) La forza sta nell'accettare i colpi senza controbattere.

Terribili perchè riescono a tenermi testa. Ho sempre amato donne più deboli di me. Per poi cercare di combattere con quelle più forti. Mi aizzano da morire. Quelle che possono tenerti una notte a discutere.

Brutto dire "apri il tuo cuore" se lo apri...si possono introfulare dentro...non mi piace...poi va sempre a finire che vanno a toccare dove non bisogna...

Mia moglie sa la sua verità. Sa di avermi messo alla prova e di aver visto cosa succede, sa di aver dovuto misurarsi con certi nemici e ha visto che non è stata abbandonata. Sa che io ci sono sempre e comunque. Sa che quando io ho avuto bisogno non ha saputo fare nulla. Sa che quello che lei non può ( non vuole???) darmi, io me lo cerco fuori. 

Sull'ultima parte ti squalifichi parecchio. Non è così. Avendo avuto un pessimo rapporto con mia madre, non ho mai voluto avere come moglie la mammina...anzi...troppe smancerie a me non piacciono. 

Lei gode immense libertà rispetto a tante altre mogli...immense...

Non si fa calpestare comunque. Nè si fa usare.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Che Uomo sensibile, provi pure pena lei...e questo ai tuoi occhi ti rende il merito che Uomo da se stesso dovrebbe sempre pretendere.
> 
> ma perchè un uomo cosi non lo trovo anche io


Mai preteso...pensa mi sono anche stufato di chiedere.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Agosto 2009)

ti contraddici, rileggiti quando vorrai e se vorrai.


----------



## Old Black Mamba (10 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> quoto perfetto anch'io la penso così...ma si sa...il capro espiatorio...ci vuole..


*Prendersela con il partner sarebbe dignitoso ed intelligente, questo per eccesso d'ira e d'istinto, con il senno di poi sarebbe il caso di analizzare la propria parte di colpa. *


----------



## Old Black Mamba (10 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> tutta colpa dell'amante chemi ha portato via il marito.
> 
> 
> quella frase parla da sola....di quanto poca considerazione si ha in realtà del marito trattato come un essere non pensante e dallo scarso potere decisionale.


*In ciò c'è l'implicita giustifica del tradimento, come non si può tradire una persona che ha cosi scarsa considerazione di me?*


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *In ciò c'è l'implicita giustifica del tradimento, come non si può tradire una persona che ha cosi scarsa considerazione di me?*


ma che dire se la visione della moglie è obiettiva...ossia che sei una scarsa persona...ma tu...sei un pallone gonfiato??? Uno che si crede di essere un dio in terra...e millanta a destra e a sinistra ciò che non è?

Poche ciance...
Mi tradisso perchè so putaniero...e ghe sè tante putane in volta.
Chi vuol essere lieto sia che del doman non c'è certezza...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Agosto 2009)




----------



## Cat (10 Agosto 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *In ciò c'è l'implicita giustifica del tradimento, come non si può tradire una persona che ha cosi scarsa considerazione di me?*


 

si, si tradisce anche per mancanza di stima, data e ricevuta.


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ti ho capito


 Intendo dire che capita che chi lascia la propria famiglia per una nuova donna, possa poi inconsicamente vedere la nuova arrivata come colei che l'ha portato a distruggere tutto ciò che aveva costruito nelgi anni. Non volendo, può assurdamente colpevolizzarla.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Intendo dire che capita che chi lascia la propria famiglia per una nuova donna, possa poi inconsicamente vedere la nuova arrivata come colei che l'ha portato a distruggere tutto ciò che aveva costruito nelgi anni. Non volendo, può assurdamente colpevolizzarla.


E magari la nuova donna è un cerbero peggio della moglie...che ti concede molto meno...aspettate che devo andare al pronto soccorso...dopo le legnate che ho preso stanotte...invece di essere felice che so su un forum...( almeno finchè so qua non son con una delle 4), s'incazza come una iena...per il mio macroscopico disordine...

Il matrimonio...come immensa rottura di coglioni...ma vafa...


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> *E magari la nuova donna è un cerbero peggio della moglie...che ti concede molto meno*...aspettate che devo andare al pronto soccorso...dopo le legnate che ho preso stanotte...invece di essere felice che so su un forum...( almeno finchè so qua non son con una delle 4), s'incazza come una iena...per il mio macroscopico disordine...
> 
> Il matrimonio...come immensa rottura di coglioni...ma vafa...


 Quello che dicevo io è a prescindere, lord... potrebbe essere anche dolcissima, e la cosa potrebbe capitare lo stesso.
Una delle 4? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Hai quattro amanti?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Intendo dire che capita che chi lascia la propria famiglia per una nuova donna, possa poi inconsicamente vedere la nuova arrivata come colei che l'ha portato a distruggere tutto ciò che aveva costruito nelgi anni. Non volendo, può assurdamente colpevolizzarla.


Ah ecco... avevo capito tu pensassi il contrario


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ah ecco... avevo capito tu pensassi il contrario


 Minchia di grillo in brodo di fave... eppure ho scritto piuttosto chiaramente! Ti prenderei a pappine!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Minchia di grillo in brodo di fave... eppure ho scritto piuttosto chiaramente! Ti prenderei a pappine!


Ti leggo poetico di prima mattina


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti leggo poetico di prima mattina


 Quando dormo serenamente mi sveglio così...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quello che dicevo io è a prescindere, lord... potrebbe essere anche dolcissima, e la cosa potrebbe capitare lo stesso.
> Una delle 4?
> 
> 
> ...


No 4 amiche fidate. siete voi che pensate che siano amanti.
Ho avuto una sola amante per un anno e mezzo e mi è bastato per il resto dei miei giorni....ripeto a me piacciono le avventurette...stile botta d'allegria...

Ma ho riflettuto: posso lasciare mia moglie, ma solo nel modo che ho visto fare da mio zio. Lui ha preso: l'ha liquidata con una bella somma di denaro, come risarcimento, è andato a vivere in Spagna, con la sua nuova compagna. Per 20 anni ha corrisposto alla moglie uno stipendio bello grosso. Ora finalmente ha sistemato le cose legalmente....

Ora sono troppo povero e sfigato per poter abbandonare la moglie...


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> No 4 amiche fidate. siete voi che pensate che siano amanti.
> Ho avuto una sola amante per un anno e mezzo e mi è bastato per il resto dei miei giorni....ripeto a me piacciono le avventurette...stile botta d'allegria...
> 
> Ma ho riflettuto: posso lasciare mia moglie, ma solo nel modo che ho visto fare da mio zio. Lui ha preso: l'ha liquidata con una bella somma di denaro, come risarcimento, è andato a vivere in Spagna, con la sua nuova compagna. Per 20 anni ha corrisposto alla moglie uno stipendio bello grosso. Ora finalmente ha sistemato le cose legalmente....
> ...


 Veramente non pensavo niente, ma se tu scrivi, riferito a tua moglie:
_...almeno finchè so qua non son con una delle 4_
non meravigliarti se mi è venuta quell'idea.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sei troppo povero? Potresti andare anche tu in Spagna senza corrisponderle nulla  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non credo che spicchino un mandato di cattura internazionale per abbandono di tetto coniugale... o ti roderebbe la coscienza?


----------



## Cat (11 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> No 4 amiche fidate. siete voi che pensate che siano amanti.
> *Ho avuto una sola amante per un anno e mezzo e mi è bastato per il resto dei miei giorni....ripeto a me piacciono le avventurette...stile botta d'allegria...*
> 
> Ma ho riflettuto: posso lasciare mia moglie, ma solo nel modo che ho visto fare da mio zio. Lui ha preso: l'ha liquidata con una bella somma di denaro, come risarcimento, è andato a vivere in Spagna, con la sua nuova compagna. Per 20 anni ha corrisposto alla moglie uno stipendio bello grosso. Ora finalmente ha sistemato le cose legalmente....
> ...


 

quella della mail che hai pubblicato vero?


----------



## Old Black Mamba (11 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> No 4 amiche fidate. siete voi che pensate che siano amanti.
> Ho avuto una sola amante per un anno e mezzo e mi è bastato per il resto dei miei giorni....ripeto a me piacciono le avventurette...stile botta d'allegria...
> 
> Ma ho riflettuto: posso lasciare mia moglie, ma solo nel modo che ho visto fare da mio zio. Lui ha preso: l'ha liquidata con una bella somma di denaro, come risarcimento, è andato a vivere in Spagna, con la sua nuova compagna. Per 20 anni ha corrisposto alla moglie uno stipendio bello grosso. Ora finalmente ha sistemato le cose legalmente....
> ...



*Moglie = soldi 
Hai capito tutto della vita




*


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Agosto 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Moglie = soldi *
> *Hai capito tutto della vita*
> *
> 
> ...


Cazzo...dovrei abbandonare la MIA casa. Passarle il mantenimento. Trovarmi un'altra casa. Troppo casin, il mio povero cuore così provato dai disastri sentimentali non reggerebbe...
Sono un tipo pratico io. 
Poi nei film si vedono belle storie d'amore. 
Ma vedrai che dopo i 50 ce la faccio.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Agosto 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> quella della mail che hai pubblicato vero?


Quale mail non ricordo...
Io ho pubblicato mail???


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Veramente non pensavo niente, ma se tu scrivi, riferito a tua moglie:
> _...almeno finchè so qua non son con una delle 4_
> non meravigliarti se mi è venuta quell'idea.
> 
> ...


No mio zio non è scappato in Spagna è la sua nuova moglie che è spagnola! No Molti, vedi, al di là di tutto, noi dobbiamo sempre mettere sulla bilancia anche quanto la moglie ha fatto per noi. Certo che mi roderebbe la coscienza. Mio zio ha atteso che sua figlia fosse maggiorenne, che fosse via di casa e se n'è andato. Prima andava in Spagna a periodi per lavoro, e ha impiantato là due fantastici negozi. Là ha conosciuto lei, si sono innamorati. E hanno fatto le cose per bene, da persone civili.

L'unico a inalberarsi fu suo padre mio nonno. Il quale fu sempre amante delle botte d'allegria, ma non abbandonò mai la sua famiglia. 

Non mi rode quando sono con una mia amica, quello è solo staccare la spina un attimo, entrare in un locale dove per un attimo posso dimenticarmi di tutto e di tutti e spassarmela. 

é la ricreazione!!!


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> No mio zio non è scappato in Spagna è la sua nuova moglie che è spagnola! No Molti, vedi, al di là di tutto, noi dobbiamo sempre mettere sulla bilancia anche quanto la moglie ha fatto per noi. Certo che mi roderebbe la coscienza. Mio zio ha atteso che sua figlia fosse maggiorenne, che fosse via di casa e se n'è andato. Prima andava in Spagna a periodi per lavoro, e ha impiantato là due fantastici negozi. Là ha conosciuto lei, si sono innamorati. E hanno fatto le cose per bene, da persone civili.
> 
> L'unico a inalberarsi fu suo padre mio nonno. Il quale fu sempre amante delle botte d'allegria, ma non abbandonò mai la sua famiglia.
> 
> ...


 Immagino... ma vivere la vita in funzione delle ricreazioni non è buttarla via? Meglio che siano interessanti le ore di lezione, no?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Immagino... ma vivere la vita in funzione delle ricreazioni non è buttarla via? Meglio che siano interessanti le ore di lezione, no?


Figliuolo quando passi dall'altra parte della sponda e siedi in cattedra e molto peggio di quando eri studente!!!


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Figliuolo quando passi dall'altra parte della sponda e siedi in cattedra e molto peggio di quando eri studente!!!


 Padrino, non mi riferivo al salto della barricata... ma da studente, aspettare solo la ricreazione vuol dire buttare la cosa più preziosa che si possiede, il proprio tempo. Poi c'è chi si accontenta.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Minchia di grillo in brodo di fave... eppure ho scritto piuttosto chiaramente! Ti prenderei a pappine!


se vuoi ti offro la mia mano.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

La solidarieta'femminile... passa un uccello e se la porta via!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La solidarieta'femminile... passa un uccello e se la porta via!




quando una se la merita se la  merita.

e tu meriti. una,piccola, sul culo, ma meriti 

	
	
		
		
	


	





poi basta.


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

*grazie...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> se vuoi ti offro la mia mano.


 ... ma pensavo di usare questa, vista la resistenza della sua pelliccia!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

Vi ho segnalati 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Istigazione alla violenza


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vi ho segnalati
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In effetti oggi ho pure suggerito l'idea del capanno isolato...


----------

